# My new TCX Advanced Pro 1



## MGear4817 (Dec 19, 2013)

Love this bike so far.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

slick


----------



## kukula (Feb 23, 2008)

Beautiful! Btw I was wondering but did you deliberately have your saddle in that position? I feel it's pointing down a bit more than usual.


----------



## MGear4817 (Dec 19, 2013)

kukula said:


> Beautiful! Btw I was wondering but did you deliberately have your saddle in that position? I feel it's pointing down a bit more than usual.


bike was recently delivered to me, pics were taken by previous owner, haven't yet taken pics of my own, yet.


----------



## Stoneman (Mar 1, 2009)

I love that frame...beautiful bike!


----------



## MGear4817 (Dec 19, 2013)

Anyone know where to get some full carbon rims that have a front hub that will take the pass through axle? I was looking at the full carbon Giant P-CXR 0's but dang they're pricey. However it would shave about .7 lbs off the bike compared to the CXR 1's.


----------



## xrayjay (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice bike. I've been looking at the TCX as a potential Gravel Grinder bike. After riding it some how do you feel it would perform?


----------



## bikeguy0 (Sep 23, 2007)

MGear4817 said:


> Anyone know where to get some full carbon rims that have a front hub that will take the pass through axle? I was looking at the full carbon Giant P-CXR 0's but dang they're pricey. However it would shave about .7 lbs off the bike compared to the CXR 1's.


Light-Bicycle..chinese carbon. They can build them with a thru axle hub.


----------

